# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Preventief bloedarmoede voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Je voelt je slap en lusteloos, bent bij de kleinste inspanning oververmoeid en energieloos, kortademig, je hebt al een tijd weinig of geen eetlust en je transpireert overmatig. Dan is de kans op bloedarmoede zeker niet denkbeeldig. In onze huidige drukke en stressvolle samenleving, met ongezonde voeding en gebrek aan voldoende lichaamsbeweging is bloedarmoede of anemie nooit veraf. Je zou er versteld van staan hoeveel mensen met bloedarmoede hebben te kampen. Dikwijls zelfs zonder het zelf te beseffen. Hoe merk je dat je bloedarmoede, hebt en hoe kun je deze veel voorkomende aandoening preventief voorkomen? Wordt je toch door bloedarmoede getroffen, hoe geraak er er dan zo vlug mogelijk weer van verlost?* 


*(Francois580)*


Wat je ook moge denken, bloedarmoede betekent zeker niet dat je een tekort aan bloed hebt. Wél een tekort aan de rode bloedstofkleur, in medische termen hemoglobine genoemd. Deze kleurstof zit opgeslagen in je rode bloedlichaampjes en zorgt voor de rode kleur van ons bloed. Lijd je aan bloedarmoede, dan kunnen er te weinig rode bloedlichaampjes in je bloed aanwezig zijn of te weinig kleurstof. 


*Constant koude handen en voeten*


Hemoglobine is een ijzerhoudend eiwit. Deze stof heeft een rode kleur en is aanwezig in je rode bloedlichaamspjes. Hemoglobine is in staat zuurstof te binden. Het zorgt tegelijk voor het transport van zuurstof richting bloedcellen. Deze hebben nood aan zuurstof om naar behoren te kunnen functioneren. In de eerste plaats om alle voedingsstoffen goed te kunnen verbranden. Op die manier komen bouwstenen en energie vrij. Een tekort aan hemoglobine zorgt dus voor een verminderde aanvoer van zuurstof. Op die manier gaat er te weinig energie naar je lichaam. Dat is er meteen de oorzaak van dat patiënten met bloedarmoede vlug vermoeid zijn en zich lusteloos voelen. Heb je een tekort aan rode bloedcellen, dan heb je constant koude handen en voeten.


*Rozerode kleur en weinig adertjes*


Voel je je vlug moe en twijfel je nog over de oorzaak, dan kun je gemakkelijk zelf vaststellen of je aan bloedarmoede lijdt. Trek daarvoor je oogleden naar beneden en bekijk de binnenkant van je ogen. Is de kleur eerder bleek in plaats van rozerood en zijn er zo goed als geen adertjes waarneembaar? Dan is de kans bijzonder groot dat je bloedarmoede hebt. Het is dan wel de hoogste tijd dat je jouw huisarts opzoekt. De behandeling van bloedarmoede hangt immers af van de oorzaak ervan. Bijkomende symptomen van bloedarmoede zijn bleke lippen, koude handen en voeten, duizeligheid, kortademigheid, oorsuizingen en hartkloppingen.


*Tekort aan ijzer*


In de meerderheid der gevallen waar deze symptomen worden vastgesteld, gaat het om hypochrome anemie. In dit geval zijn er wél voldoende rode bloedlichaampjes aanwezig, maar per bloedlichaampje wordt er een tekort aan ijzerhoudende hemoglobine vastgesteld. Dat kan gemakkelijk vastgesteld worden aan de hand van een prik in je vinger. Zo kan de hemoglobine .../...

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...voorkomen.html

----------

